# Are you a guest? Sign up for FREE!!!



## sheefo13

Here in the Timberwolves' board we appreciate every post here. If you are a guest just browsing this forum, just take a few minutes to sign up and let your opinion be heard. Let everyone know how you feel about what is going on with the Wolves and the rest of the league. Become part of the Wolves' community here. So sign up and receive a warm welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## sheefo13

Lately I have been seeing a lot of guests and new members browsing this forum.... Usually every new wolf fan member, I will personally pm them to intoduce themselves in the roll call thread, plus guys, do not be afraid to post... Just post whatever comes to mind.

Also all you guests browsing this forum, sign up and let us know how you feel about these topics!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Dont sign up, this forum isn't what its cut out to be 

Just kidding!


----------



## sheefo13

Lately I have seen like 8 guests browsing this forum... Why not sign up and let us know how you guys feel about the situation? The more people the better.


----------



## sheefo13

More and more guests!!!! Please sign up and let us know your opinions! You guys are all more than welcome!


----------



## sheefo13

Click Here to Register! 

Don't worry that you can't post right away... You have to first activate your account through email. Then after that an Admin will activate you and you can post all you want!


----------



## JuX

Lately, I can't help but notice the guests are here but lurking around and don't be afraid to sign up and join the BBB.net forums. It's great and free!


----------



## moss_is_1

i've noticed a bunch of guests around here during the wolves games and the day...sign up its great here..and cost no money :biggrin:


----------



## JuX

Seven of youse... Caught lurking around. 

Don't hesistate to join us to discuss anything basketball and T'Wolves!


----------



## Pimped Out

they are probably just embarrassed to be t'wolve fans


----------



## JuX

Pimped Out said:


> they are probably just embarrassed to be t'wolve fans


Their loss.


----------



## socco

7 of ya on right now. Come on, sign up, we don't bite...hard


----------



## JuX

I know this is a bittersweet season for us, but we can talk about everything besides the Wolves. Sign up here at no cost, unless you want to be a supporting member.


----------



## JuX

5 of youse, come on in and sign up, or you will be considered not so loyal fans.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## JuX

I see 18 unregistered guests lurking around.

See it for yourself and sign up.


----------



## JuX

37 people unregistered at this forum... unbelievable.

It's free and easy to register.


----------



## socco

They're fake people. I think.


----------

